# New Biker Here



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new to the world of cycling. So I just graduated from high school and started having an interest in cycling. I have biked before, but not much. I used to bike to school using a walmart bike(lol). So I don't really know squat about road bikes. I've researched for a couple of days already, but I still don't know a lot of the stuff, like geometry. Anyways, I was looking around and there were a couple road bikes that interested me; the Felt F95, Z100, and Z85.
I will probably cycle 20 miles a day or something during the summer. When I move out to college (Cal Poly SLO), I'm gonna use it as my transportation to and from classes. I will also use it for fitness means over the weekend.

So I just had a grad Party and I got some money from my relatives, and I'm planning on putting it and my money towards a road bike, My budget is $1000 for everything including the things I need to get started(helmet, pedals, shorts, shirt). I'm buying my bike at Sports Basement, so brands available are (Fuji, Felt, Jamis, Cannondale). 

I will try to get fitted and test drive on monday or so.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to RBR. 

You're looking at all good brands, and your budget will get you a pretty nice bike. Fit is very important, so work with the folks at Sports Basement, go out on the roads for test rides and pay attention to how all the bikes fit and feel. Oh, and don't forget to enjoy the experience in the process! :thumbsup:


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the kind welcome 

One question, If I get the F95, should I get the team or the orange colored one? You think the normal orange color will be an eye catcher for thieves? I will keep the bike in my apartment dorm if I have to at night to prevent it from getting stolen.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

You will need to keep the bike inside no matter what, plan on that.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I would also plan on getting a beater for SLO. You don't want to commute to college on a high end bike. It will get knocked over and abused by everyone around you parking their walmart beater at school.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

I will rent a bike locker if it's available, but if not, I will keep it inside. I am planning on joining the cycling club, so I could cycle long mileage over the weekends.

I'm dropping by sports basement today! I'm gonna get fitted.. woot woot


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

xximanoobxx said:


> Thanks for the kind welcome
> 
> One question, If I get the F95, should I get the team or the orange colored one? You think the normal orange color will be an eye catcher for thieves? I will keep the bike in my apartment dorm if I have to at night to prevent it from getting stolen.


I vote orange. The plan is to keep your bike away from thieves, so who cares what color _they_ like.  

Keep us posted on how your shopping excursion went.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I just came back from SB. I only tested out the Felt F95. Man, I felt in love with it. It was my first time ever to actually ride a road bike. It was soooo fast. The only thing is that they only sold the team issue color. I like the orange better than the team, but I like the team issue as well. There are a couple of bike stores in my area that sells Felt, but idkThe person who helped me was really nice. He was very informative, patient, and he helped me fit the bike.
I heard that Sports Basement offers lifetime service for free I think, but I'm gonna ask them when I get back. I already reserved the bike itself(on hold for a week), since it's such an awesome bike, and it fits within my budget.

Any suggestions on what to do?
Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

xximanoobxx said:


> Hey guys, I just came back from SB. I only tested out the Felt F95. Man, I felt in love with it. It was my first time ever to actually ride a road bike. It was soooo fast. The only thing is that they only sold the team issue color. I like the orange better than the team, but I like the team issue as well. There are a couple of bike stores in my area that sells Felt, but idkThe person who helped me was really nice. He was very informative, patient, and he helped me fit the bike.
> I heard that Sports Basement offers lifetime service for free I think, but I'm gonna ask them when I get back. I already reserved the bike itself(on hold for a week), since it's such an awesome bike, and it fits within my budget.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do?
> Thanks!


If you want to stick with that particular store, then that's what you should do. We often say you shop for a shop _along_ with shopping for a bike, and from all you've offered it seems as though both were a hit. 

If you really prefer the orange ask if they can get one (in your size, obviously), otherwise if you like the team paint scheme, go for it.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah. I'll get the team color. To me, I'll feel safer since the color won't attract thieves. I know I won't regret it.

Another question, since it was test driven by other people, you think I can ask them to reduce the price? Or get new handle grips or something?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

xximanoobxx said:


> Yeah. I'll get the team color. To me, I'll feel safer since the color won't attract thieves. I know I won't regret it.
> 
> Another question, since it was test driven by other people, you think I can ask them to reduce the price? Or get new handle grips or something?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Doesn't hurt to ask. You could also ask if they offer a discount on accessories (helmet, gloves, saddle bag, etc.) with a bike purchase.


----------



## NotZeroSix (Apr 18, 2010)

xximanoobxx said:


> Yeah. I'll get the team color. To me, I'll feel safer since the color won't attract thieves. I know I won't regret it.


Regardless of color, size, weight, price or looks of a bike it takes literally seconds to steal a bike. So I wouldnt worry about what thieves selection of stealing because once its gone its gone for good.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

NotZeroSix said:


> Regardless of color, size, weight, price or looks of a bike it takes literally seconds to steal a bike. So I wouldnt worry about what thieves selection of stealing because once its gone its gone for good.



I agree with you. Aren't there locks that protect up to certain amount of money?(Can anybody recommend me a secure lock?) Plus, I will keep the bike inside most of the time.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

"lifetime service" doesn't mean much if you have to drive 3 hours to get it 

you'd probably do better with a beater you can lock outdoors, and a nice bike for indoor storage


also, keep your eyes peeled for a 10% coupon, sports basement has them all the time (or shopping parties, watch for one of those), 

you could also tell them you're a member of san jose fit (they never check) and you get 10% off from that


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Nvm about the lifetime service. They offer 2 years free. I guess I will bring my walmart bike with me to college along with the road. Haha


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, so after researching for a while, I've decided on what I'm getting tomorrow along with my F95.

Shopping List
Bike - Felt F95
Helmet - (Up to $60) - Bell Furio
Pump - Topeak Mini Blaster DX
Tool - 18 multitool, bike pedals wrench(will switch off with a normal and clipless pedal)
Bike Tubes
Saddle Bag
Cycling Shorts
Cateye micro wireless computer
Sub $100 shoe
Speedplay pedals(any suggestions? 120 max)

All these come out to about $1200, but my friend gave me a 20% discount coupon, which lowers the price i have to pay to about 960 before tax. I'm so happy I got this coupon. Without it, i wouldn't bother buying shoes and pedals, haha.

So are there other essentials I should get? I'm buying all tomorrow, since I only have 1 coupon, and I want to save as much as possible.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

the felt 95 in team issue colors are great. i'd get that as my first road bike.

DO NOT EVER LOCK IT OUTSIDE. DO NOT EVER LEAVE IT OUT OF SITE FOR MORE THAN 5 MINUTES. it will get stolen and you will be sad. 

all good choices on your shopping list. 

some comments:
-get 1 tube for now, and get a set of tire levers and learn to change tires. (you wont get as many flats as you think, i've biked over 1000 miles between my commuter, my mtb, and my road bike without 1 flat)
-get a bottle of chain lube. the most popular among the best lubes are Prolink (or Chain-L if you can find it.)
-if you're going to be doing your own pedal changes and you like to tinker with the bike (which you will of course) get some grease. its not the same as chain lube. use this on all threaded screws on the bike.
-make sure you keep it safe even inside your dorm. roommates steal, roommates' friends steal. lock it up even inside your dorm. and i repeat, do not ever lock it up outside.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'm bringing 2 bikes to college, haha. One is a walmart bmx, which will be my everyday bike(ride to classes), then my felt would be my weekend bike(joining a cycling club, to stay fit).

For the pedals, I know I'm getting Speedplays, but idk what to get. I was thinking of either getting the zero or light action.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Rage_Cycling (Dec 30, 2009)

So when you say you are in SB you mean Santa Barbara?


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

SB = Sports Basement. It's where I'm getting my bike, sorry if I was unclear. I live in the Bay Area(San Jose, etc.)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I may have missed it, but I didn't see cycling jerseys on your list.

I have no firsthand experience with them, but Speedplay Zero's seem to get high marks for riders new to clipless pedal systems.

Post pics when you get your bike.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Are they necessary(jerseys)? I wouldn't want the compression ones, since I have a belly(almost gone after 6 yrs of track! haha). 

I will post pics!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

xximanoobxx said:


> *Are they necessary(jerseys)? *I wouldn't want the compression ones, since I have a belly(almost gone after 6 yrs of track! haha).
> 
> I will post pics!


Depends on who you ask.  

I think so, because they're designed to wick moisture as you ride, keeping the rider more comfortable - especially on hot (or longer) rides. You don't have to spend a lot, Performance and Nashbar have them for $25-30 and (IMO) they're fine.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

xximanoobxx said:


> Are they necessary(jerseys)? I wouldn't want the compression ones, since I have a belly(almost gone after 6 yrs of track! haha).
> 
> I will post pics!


they're not necessary. but a cotton t shirt will get you sweaty and icky really fast. you may not need a specific bike jersey, but something athletic that wicks your sweat will do just fine. The pockets on the back of my jersey are great for cell phones though.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just got back from trying my new bike. I practiced the Speedplay Zeros, but I fell 5 times trying to unclip my right shoe(fml). Now I'm a little scared of using them, haha.

I'll write what I got.
Bike: Felt F95 Garmin
Pedals: Speedplay Zero Cromoly + Platformer
Shoes: Shimano R132 (Only the shoe the fitted me, I like the carbon sole though)
Computer: Cateye Micro Wireless

I also got a pair of shorts and jersey. I like how there are pockets on the back. I got a pump, tool, lube, tube, bottle cage, and a free bottle.

I rode my bike for about 5.5 miles earlier to get a feel of the bike. It felt a little bumpy, but other than that, I liked the ride.

The person who helped me pick everything was Alex from Sports Basement. He's a really helpful person, and he didn't pressure me into buying stuff. Overall, great person and store!
Tomorrow, I'm gonna practice using the pedals again, so right now, I'm not liking clipless pedals. Hopefully I get the hang of it later on. For the meanwhile, I will use the platformer to bike until I get used to using clipless.

So here are some pictures. The pedals already look beat up from me failing at engaging it and falling. haha.


















































Thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on your new ride.. I like! :thumbsup:

If you're having trouble disengaging the right side, straddle the bike with your left foot on the ground and try clipping in and out of the right till it becomes familiar. It's best to practice while stationary at first, but you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Since I haven't biked in years, I'm gonna get used to biking first, then get used to using the clipless pedals. Today, I'm biking at least 20 miles with a friend. I'm excited!!


----------



## bds3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice looking bike. You'll get the hang of the pedals; just use them as much as possible. And take the warning stickers off the frame.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds good. If you're doing track, you probably have some polyester short sleeved shirts. They're close enough to a cycling jersey to get started. Just don't wear cotton.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I got back from my first "official" ride. It was about 11.5 miles, and it was painful. I could have gone more but my package started hurting. It wasn't bad, but it was bothering the crap out of me, I had to bike back home. I was wearing cycling shorts btw(nothing under). What adjustments should I do to my saddle? Should I get it switched? It's already leaning forward, so could it be too far back? Should I buy better shorts with thicker pads?

I already got my jersey as well.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Get some Chamois creme. If that doesn't fix your problem after another 50 miles of trying to get used to your saddle, then get a new saddle. Get one where theres a return policy if you can't get adjusted to it. I recommend Selle italia SLR Gel Flow, or the Specialized BG Saddles.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

post some pics of your current bike, and another pic (have someone take it for you) of you on your bike. we can try to help you out by looking at the pic


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

xximanoobxx said:


> Hey guys, I got back from my first "official" ride. It was about 11.5 miles, and *it was painful. I could have gone more but my package started hurting. It wasn't bad, but it was bothering the crap out of me*, I had to bike back home. I was wearing cycling shorts btw(nothing under). What adjustments should I do to my saddle? Should I get it switched? It's already leaning forward, so could it be too far back? Should I buy better shorts with thicker pads?
> 
> I already got my jersey as well.


Can you be more specific? Was it pressure, numbness and where exactly did it occur? Any hand pain/ pressure?

There shouldn't be pressure ahead of your sit bones, so this indicates that your weight needs to shift rearward slightly. I disagree that (in this instance) chamois creme is the answer and am doubtful pics will help identify a weight distribution issue.

There are saddle adjustments that can be made, but give us more info, then we can assist with a specific course of action.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Umm, it's like the beginning when someone hits your balls. So, I'm thinking that they were rubbing too much. My thighs are humungous so that could be the problem? Nothing hurts right now, so I guess it's not something serious. I'll try to adjust it by moving it forward and leaning it back more, since the saddle was leaning forward a little and I had a lot of weight at the front.

I told the fitter that my butt was hurting a lot, so what he did was adjust it(leaning more forward), and my butt didn't hurt as much. I guess I have to sacrifice my butt hurting, since I don't want anything wrong happening to my "you know what."


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

xximanoobxx said:


> Umm, it's like the beginning when someone hits your balls. So, I'm thinking that they were rubbing too much. My thighs are humungous so that could be the problem? Nothing hurts right now, so I guess it's not something serious. *I'll try to adjust it by moving it forward and leaning it back more,* since the saddle was leaning forward a little and I had a lot of weight at the front.
> 
> I told the fitter that my butt was hurting a lot, so *what he did was adjust it(leaning more forward)*, and my butt didn't hurt as much. I guess I have to sacrifice my butt hurting, since I don't want anything wrong happening to my "you know what."


I would advise against adjusting the saddle forward. I know some saddle adjustments sound counter intuitive, but leveling the saddle if it's tipped down or tippng it up slightly if level, along with moving it rearward about 5mm's will help shift weight rearward. Your fitter has the advantage off seeing you on the bike, but I wouldn't have tilted the saddle down.

Remember, too that you're new to this so your butt has to become accustomed to the saddle. It takes some time. And you're right, fit is compromises, but not to the degree you're talking about. Once settled into a good fit, you should be able to ride relatively pain free for a prolonged period of time, but as mentioned, it takes some time.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Just got back from a 21 mile bike ride. It was sooooo intense!!! My friend and I, biked to this one country club, chilled there, and went back. It was a really fun ride and the view was spectacular. My friend has a Felt F75.

So, my butt hurts still, but my jewels did not hurt at all this time. I adjusted the saddle back and tilted it so it's leveled. I guess it worked, and I'll probably keep it that way.

It was my mistake that the fitter tilted it down, since I told him when it was leveled, it felt very uncomfortable. So yeah.

Last thing, I used my Speedplays all the way! I didn't fall! I had a couple close calls though when I went off balance but I managed on unclipping right away. So I'm getting a hang of this cycling stuff, and I'm very happy that I invested part of my graduation money for this bike.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

xximanoobxx said:


> Just got back from a 21 mile bike ride. It was sooooo intense!!! My friend and I, biked to this one country club, chilled there, and went back. It was a really fun ride and the view was spectacular. My friend has a Felt F75.
> 
> *So, my butt hurts still, but my jewels did not hurt at all this time.* I adjusted the saddle back and tilted it so it's leveled. I guess it worked, and I'll probably keep it that way.
> 
> ...


means your saddle is fine, your butt is just adjusting to it, give it about 100 miles. 

i just put 110 miles on my new road bike and everything is great so far!


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

SP zero has adjustable float.  I love mine.

I'm not sure about the Light Action.

But you do have a greater pedal stack, unless you find shoes that fit designed with four holes for SP.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

I have SP zero. I love it! I wish I got the team green stainless version, it was like 20-30 bux more though Oh well. I'm satisfied with mine  I biked for 6 more miles, had to do some stuff. I'm so tired! Hopefully I can get more fit soon, and I could go for 20 miles no problem.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

xximanoobxx said:


> Just got back from a 21 mile bike ride. It was sooooo intense!!! My friend and I, biked to this one country club, chilled there, and went back. It was a really fun ride and the view was spectacular. My friend has a Felt F75.
> 
> *So, my butt hurts still, but my jewels did not hurt at all this time. I adjusted the saddle back and tilted it so it's leveled. I guess it worked, and I'll probably keep it that way.*
> 
> ...


Glad to read that the saddle adjustments worked for you. If they made a noticeable improvement, resist the urge to change anything else for awhile. Rather, let your body become accustomed to this fit and it's very possible small, if any changes will be required in the near future.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

That's great. Looks like you are getting the hang and joy of riding. My exact sentiments to what PJ352 said, don't adjust/change anything right now and let your body get accustomed. Enjoy riding and be safe.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great suggestions!
I did 7 yesterday, was a little tired from the 20+ I did on Tuesday. Tomorrow before Vegas, I'm gonna try to do at least 10-15 miles. Today, I won't be biking since I have a track meet. :| Starting next week, I'm probably going to try the 300 mile challenge for a month, which isn't that bad. Hopefully I could do it. I'm also hoping to lose weight before I go to college( 5'5" 170). Gonna shoot for 150 by the end of summer. 

I was hired today(my first ever job!), I can actually save up! Guess what that means? Upgrades!!!! Haha


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

*First Time Falling! Oh well, but bad news! ish...*

Hey guys, I just got home from biking from my cousins house. It was very chill in the beginning. But guess what happened? I was really tired towards the end(idk why, it was only 7 miles), so I grabbed my water bottle and drank some water. Then I tried to put it back to the bottle cage and the bottle fell!!!! I started to panic and the bottle started skidding with my tires. They were both stuck. So I didn't know what to do, but I unclipped both of my shoes from the shoes at the last moment. Then, I fell. I was so pissed! The right shifter shifted(no pun) inwards so it looked like it was bent. It was all scratched too.  So I got up and went straight home.

The shifter seems ok, but there's a gear that seems broken since I tried shifting and it wouldn't shift after a while. So I guess I'm gonna bring it to the shop.

Next time, I should be more careful when drinking water while riding. Ugh. Good thing it happened in a low traffic area, or else, no one knows what might've happened.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Your LBS will figure it out, but it's likely your rear derailleur hanger is bent and/ or your shifter isn't so 'ok'. IMO all that matters is that _you're_ ok. The bike will get fixed and water bottles are cheap.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

xximanoobxx said:


> Hey guys, I just got home from biking from my cousins house. It was very chill in the beginning. But guess what happened? I was really tired towards the end(idk why, it was only 7 miles), so I grabbed my water bottle and drank some water. Then I tried to put it back to the bottle cage and the bottle fell!!!! I started to panic and the bottle started skidding with my tires. They were both stuck. So I didn't know what to do, but I unclipped both of my shoes from the shoes at the last moment. Then, I fell. I was so pissed! The right shifter shifted(no pun) inwards so it looked like it was bent. It was all scratched too.  So I got up and went straight home.
> 
> The shifter seems ok, but there's a gear that seems broken since I tried shifting and it wouldn't shift after a while. So I guess I'm gonna bring it to the shop.
> 
> Next time, I should be more careful when drinking water while riding. Ugh. Good thing it happened in a low traffic area, or else, no one knows what might've happened.


If i were you i wouldn't of unclipped both pedals. Then you'd have no foot on the pedal for traction. All you need is 1 foot on the ground, unclip only 1 and lean that way. 

I've dropped bottles by accident too; actually, only did once and i was being stupid. My sideloader bottle cage pulls out and goes in from the right side, using the right hand. This time i decided to pull out and insert with my left hand. Failure, the bottle fell and i just slowed to a stop and went to get it. The goal is to stay calm and keep your bike straight.

bring the bike to the shop and hope the RD isn't broke


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

It was the shifter that hit the ground bad, hopefully they'll just tweak it. I don't want to spend much.


----------

